# piebald ball pythons



## soph02 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys whats the go with ball pythons, are they illegal in australia? I always thought they were but someone told me the other day they werent....anyone have any ideas. :?


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, they are illegal.


----------



## soph02 (Oct 1, 2009)

i thought so the person who told me must be on drugs that day...lol
they are so beautiful, its not fair...lol


----------



## reptiles4life12 (Apr 12, 2010)

how come there not aloud in australia there suck beautiful majestic reptiles with wicked paint jobs


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 12, 2010)

They are exotic therefore illegal.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ball pythons are exotics from Africa. Exotics are illegal due to risk of environmental impact. Some green tree pythons have been excepted because they are so extremely similar to australian GTP's. There are licences which are very expensive and hard to obtain that will allow you to keep exotics also. (i dont know any private owner who has one of these licences but I hear they exist, so ill take it as fact)
Hope that answers your question!


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 12, 2010)

one thing that gets me thinking,we are not allowed to have exotics because of the risks of diseases but there are apparently 1000's of exotics here already(illegally) so wouldnt the disease already be here?


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 12, 2010)

sometimes yes, but thats why you quarantine ALL reptiles when you buy them, to avoid it spreading throughout the population. (environmental impact is also a major factor, but lets not start this debate again)
look at one of the exotics threads if you want more info/oppinions on that.


----------



## gecko-mad (Apr 12, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> one thing that gets me thinking,we are not allowed to have exotics because of the risks of diseases but there are apparently 1000's of exotics here already(illegally) so wouldnt the disease already be here?



Laws will be laws


----------

